
When too much inhibition freezes ducks and bunnies into their perceptual place - Hooke
http://www.psychonomic.org/news/news.asp?id=336958
======
xaedes
Hm curious. The first time I saw the original duck/rabbit picture years ago I
could not decide which it was and it was sometimes rabbit, then duck. As
described in the article.

When I see the picture now I can just think "well it is both". I find it
interesting that this changed over time.

The others are strangely enough just one interpretation and no other.

The abstract duck/rabbit variant is just a rabbit in this picture for me.

cowboy/Indian: Lady that looks away, nothing else. this is one of the
interpretations when I original learned about this (in my mother language). I
forgot the other option. Never heard of cowboy/indian; must be cultural thing.

face/mother: just a face, where is a mother o0

mouse: well yea I see why people also see a man, but c'mon really the mouse
has much better matching than a man - in my view.

The first duck/rabbit picture is completely different from the other four
sketches. It just made with much more quality and is actually ambiguous. The
other ones are just way to much on or the other side and hence unambiguous.

~~~
jldugger
> face/mother: just a face, where is a mother o0

The left half has a woman (the eye is her face), the right half has a baby,
seemingly on fire.

~~~
markisus
What about cowboy Indian? All I see is face looking right. And for mouse man I
can't find the mouse

~~~
dnh44
The two circles on the left are the ears.

I can't see the cowboy either but I think the face looking right is the
Indian.

~~~
nitin51
nice one

